# Allow "Input" remote control configuration for A/V receivers



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

It's *so* 10 years ago to allow the TiVo remote to be configured for "input" selection functions on the TV setting only.

We need to able to be input A/V receiver codes in addition to the TV codes so as to allow the TiVo remote to change inputs on an A/V receiver if that's what the user wants to do.

This seems like a really simple change to make, would not disturb anyone's current way of doing things, and would result in added functionality.

It's annoying to have to keep my A/V receiver's enormous remote handy just to change sources.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> It's *so* 10 years ago to allow the TiVo remote to be configured for "input" selection functions on the TV setting only.
> 
> We need to able to be input A/V receiver codes in addition to the TV codes so as to allow the TiVo remote to change inputs on an A/V receiver if that's what the user wants to do.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I have 23 inputs for my AVR. Should be fun to program.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Good idea. I have 23 inputs for my AVR. Should be fun to program.


Umm, yeah. That's not exactly what I meant. 

It was more like to allow for the 'toggle input' function to work on A/V/ receivers. Most support that, where pushing the button shows the current input, and pushing it again moves to the next input, and so on. The same way the remote works on input selection for the TV now.

I'm reading conflicting reports that the slide remote allows for A/V receiver codes to be entered into its 'Input' button configuration. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm. I don't know if I'd use it. I've got my TiVo remote set to switch inputs for my TV, but never use it, because it takes too long to cycle through all the inputs. The TV remote is faster.

Similarly with my AVR, I can hit one button to instantly select any one of its 14 inputs. Depending on cycle direction, it could be 13 button presses with the TiVo remote using just the input button. 23 Joe? I am humbled!

If I could program the TiVo remote to use two keys, e.g. Input + Number, that would be useful. e.g. I+1=HDMI1, I+2=HDMI2, I+3=AV3, I+4=AUX, etc.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

justen_m said:


> Hmmm. I don't know if I'd use it. I've got my TiVo remote set to switch inputs for my TV, but never use it, because it takes too long to cycle through all the inputs. The TV remote is faster.
> 
> Similarly with my AVR, I can hit one button to instantly select any one of its 14 inputs. Depending on cycle direction, it could be 13 button presses with the TiVo remote using just the input button. 23 Joe? I am humbled!
> 
> If I could program the TiVo remote to use two keys, e.g. Input + Number, that would be useful. e.g. I+1=HDMI1, I+2=HDMI2, I+3=AV3, I+4=AUX, etc.


I just want to be able to enter A/V codes in addition to the TV codes when setting up the "input" button. The suggestion would change nothing for anyone except those who are interested in using it, which is what I like about it.

And humbled indeed at 23 input sources. Even by 14. I feel so puny having just my 3 little HDMI sources (TiVo, ROKU, BD player).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Yamaha RX-V867. True, only six are HDMI. I just scrolled through my inputs and counted. As for a TV, not every TV will move to a selected input with just a selection. Some require some type of select function also. My Sony will use the selection after a five second wait.

The Yamaha has four "scene" buttons that allow selection of several parameters. I changed my "Radio" button to select a Roku 3. It's a nice feature.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a Yamaha RX-V867. True, only six are HDMI. I just scrolled through my inputs and counted. As for a TV, not every TV will move to a selected input with just a selection. Some require some type of select function also. My Sony will use the selection after a five second wait. The Yamaha has four "scene" buttons that allow selection of several parameters. I changed my "Radio" button to select a Roku 3. It's a nice feature.


 I just use the direct input commands that the Yamaha has. Scenes always seemed redundant to me. And limited to only 4. I have 6 things hooked up at times via the Yamaha. And use the ARC for smart tv functions as well as my fire stick that is plugged into the tv.

For that matter, in find the TiVo remote usable only if you only have a TiVo hooked up to your tv. Mine are in a shoebox.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

ARC works wonderfully. When it works. There seem to be all sorts of ways to get it to mess up, whether just one particular function or all of it.

I have a new (to me) Marantz 1604 A/V receiver and an older Toshiba 40" LCD set in the bedroom, and was pleasantly surprised to find that after enabling HDMI control and shutting off the Toshiba, the Marantz also shut off. I was less pleased to find that turning the set back on did not turn the Marantz back on, or that changing the volume on the Marantz also brought up a confusing (to my wife) display showing the TV's volume setting at 0 every time.

It's likely that the age of the Toshiba is an (the?) issue, but Google shows an awful lot of people not being able to get ARC working in the way they would like, even with all new gear.

I helped a friend set up a high end system a month or so ago, and simply could not get ARC or any other fancy HDMI function working correctly. After several hours of frustration and a lot of online searching, turns out that if you have a Time Warner cable box and you plug its HDMI output into an A/V receiver, ALL HDMI control functions disappear. Who knew? Workaround is to disable one of the pins on the HDMI cable from the TW box, or else buy a short jumper from a guy who builds cables with that pin not connected.

Boy, talk about 'thread creep'!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dougdingle said:


> Umm, yeah. That's not exactly what I meant.
> 
> It was more like to allow for the 'toggle input' function to work on A/V/ receivers. Most support that, where pushing the button shows the current input, and pushing it again moves to the next input, and so on. The same way the remote works on input selection for the TV now.
> 
> I'm reading conflicting reports that the slide remote allows for A/V receiver codes to be entered into its 'Input' button configuration. Can anyone confirm or deny?


I've been using the TiVo remote that way with our Onkyo receiver since 2007. That was using the learn function originally on the original S3 OLED Glo Remote and more recently on the Slide Pro Remote that we got with the Roamio last October.

I guess we're lucky that our ancient receiver only has 6 or 7 inputs. 

Scott


----------

